# Buying from track supermarket??



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi someone bought parts from this seller , ??????????
Witch bottom bracket is better , Sugino 75 or Hatta R9400?
Thank´s


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've purchased from them many times....great company...... 

As for the BB's.....I'd call it a wash...both are top notch BBs


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had very good service from them also, bought from them several times.


----------



## yonkers320is (Mar 25, 2012)

the one from Japan? I have bought from them before, good stuff and competitive prices, shipping might be expensive since it is by weight and by air...


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought from them too. My only issue was that the ring I ordered was out of stock and there was no communication for a few days until I emailed them. Otherwise it was a great experience and will order again.

I use the hatta BB. Love it! Very smooth!!


----------

